# dumprep 0 -k



## kyran64

In another thread, user Eviscero asked what exactly
%systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
is.
I've taken the liberty of starting a new thread for the topic so that anyone else requesting information can easily find it or so that anyone who can provide more information than I can may offer input as well.

In answer to their question:

dumprep 0 -k is used in connection with memory dumps that are sent as a report to MS as part of their Error Reporting system, which, in my experience, actually causes more errors and browser crashes when you keep it activate (not to mention annoys like no tomorrow. It's the little window that says "Error, report to Big Brother? er...Microsoft?")
You can turn it off by opening the system icon in the control panel, choosing the ADVANCED tab, and then disabling error reporting from there.


----------



## Quincyrocks

This was a great help to me - I clicked 'no' when asked if I wanted to report to Microsoft after the system recovered from a serious error, and Spybot S&D detected that this system startup global entry value "kernelfaultcheck - %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k" had been deleted and asked if I wanted to allow it.

Now I'll disable the error reporting as you have described - thanks again!


----------

